# Topics > Related topics > AI education >  Festo Didactic, provider of equipment and solutions for technical education, Festo AG & Co. KG, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

## Airicist

Festo AG & Co. KG

festo-didactic.com

youtube.com/DidacticFesto

facebook.com/FestoDidactic

twitter.com/didactic

linkedin.com/company/festo-didactic-inc

bionics4education.com

Robotino on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Bionics4Education

Published on Mar 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Festo – Inspired by nature

Published on Mar 7, 2019




> Dr. Elias Maria Knubben, Head of Corporate Bionic Projects, talks about inspiration by nature.

----------


## Airicist

Bionics – what can we learn from chamaeleons?

Published on Mar 7, 2019




> Chamaeleons are fascinating animals. Have a look at what the Bionics Learning Network developped inspired by the chamaeleons' tongue.

----------


## Airicist

Bionics – what can we learn from elephants?

Published on Mar 7, 2019




> Elephants are are fascinating animals. Have a look at what the Bionics Learning Network developped inspired by the elephants' trunk.

----------


## Airicist

Bionics – what can we learn from fish?

Published on Mar 7, 2019




> Fish are are fascinating animals. Have a look at what the Bionics Learning Network developped inspired by the fish fin.

----------


## Airicist

Festo – BionicThinking

Published on Mar 7, 2019




> Dr. Elias Maria Knubben, Head of Corporate Bionic Projects, talks about 10 insights of 12 years Bionic Learning Network.

----------

